
Propublica Is Researching Employer NDAs - akjetma
https://www.propublica.org/getinvolved/nondisclosure-agreements-employer-secrecy-nda
======
ariana_tobin
Hi, I'm Ariana, the ProPublica reporter working on this project. I didn't put
this here but I'm glad it's being shared! I'm happy to answer questions about
this. Or to talk one on one. My contact info is in the post.

